# Your longest O'fer streak..



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I have had some crappy luck lately.... all shook hooks, first 4 my fault last 2 bad luck.... 0 for 6..... What is your longest O'FER??


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

0 fer 8 i think it was. Last spring on the big river. hooked some nice fish that day and every single 1 threw the hook.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

O for 8


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

streak ends tomorrow!


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

I swear there was another similar thread and most people would not reply because of too much pride in their fishing skill. I am humble enough to admit I have gotten my *** kicked more than a few times. Once during the summer season I was 0 for 6, I left all my leader in the car and it would break on the first headshake or run.

I remember one day during king season a few years ago I was like 3 for 20 because the fish kept going for the logs, breaking 10lb maxima, shaking hooks you name it it happened. 


As a matter of fact yesterday I was 4 for 9 on fresh fish. I just could not keep up with their speed. Once I cracked back on the rod all hell broke loose. I hooked a fish directly in front of me it went downstream 20 yards and stayed there. I could not chase it due to the deep water so it was a long drawn out battle of tug of war. I was determined to land this fish because I thought it would be a beast and I did. I was approx 1.5 miles from the car and the sun was setting, damn time change! I was deterimned to hurry up and get back but not until I landed this fish. I did land it and it was only an 8 or 9 lb chrome buck but once it felt the hook it went ballistic. I was running 8lb. floro for leader too! Last week I hooked one on 6 and it broke me off easily. I wont go under 8 unless I absolutely have to until mid december when the water gets colder. 

I have a new respect for fall run fish after yesterday. The water is just the right temp for these fresh fish to fight to their maximum potential. In the extreme cold they often seem to roll and get wrapped up in the leader. Now they are just missiles!!!!!!!!

Its been an amazing year... I wish every year is like this one! 

My new avatar is one fish from yesterday! I will add I just switched over from my 12'6" convergence to my 13ft browning. I think it was just a little premature. The softer browning just could not put enough pressure on these fish.


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

I was 2 for about 45 over a 3 day period of chokin the kings with some snelled yarn in August. They were so big this year that 17 lb leader couldn't keep 'em out of the logs. That's about as bad as I can imagine but still not counting the 3 or 4 years it took to land a salmon or steelie self taught.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

STEELnICE said:


> still not counting the 3 or 4 years it took to land a salmon or steelie self taught.


Now that is something I can respect, a self taught steelheader just like myself...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Would rather talk about the landing streaks...:lol:

But I had a couple bad ones, into the low double digits I wanna say about Ofer-12 maybe 13 one time for sure. Man that was annoying :rant:
I should check my records and do an overall average and see where that is....be an interesting thread for those that do keep track.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

My worst day was an 0 for 10 day last year fishing steelhead. Had a couple that was close to coming to shore but couldn't finish the job. My brother caught some of the shame on video.:lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't care how long you do this...you're gonna have days where it's 0 fer whatever. There's always some fish out there that's going to hand you your a**. 

I've had some streaks go over multiple trips--Like 0 for three trips. That's when I break out the white sage and start "smogging" everything--tackle bag, fishing clothes, boat, etc. 

Note--burning white sage is one of those old timer, gypsy witch type things that's supposed to drive away bad energy or stuff like that. Kinda like a priest waving his incense burner around. :lol:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> Note--burning white sage is one of those old timer, gypsy witch type things that's supposed to drive away bad energy or stuff like that. Kinda like a priest waving his incense burner around. :lol:


The Ottawa people do this also, but it's referred to as smudging.

http://www.anishinaabemdaa.com/ceremonies.htm


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

diztortion said:


> The Ottawa people do this also, but it's referred to as smudging.
> 
> http://www.anishinaabemdaa.com/ceremonies.htm


If it's good enough for them, it's good enough for me. All I know is that I've got a basket full of dried white sage and I'll smudge the **** out of my stuff when ever a streak starts getting out of hand.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

bahaha.. Where can I get some White Sage??!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

went 0 for 12 or 13 one time in a fast water small stream. Every fish hooked was a miserable failure - jumped over logs, through trees, through legs. Humbling to say the least. 

Bu then again, there was a 25 for 26 day on the Au Sable to balance out all the misery...


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

0 for 6 last spring in that high water. Humbling. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Chalk up another zero... holy crap I hope this streak ends soon!!


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

top this one fellas, 0 for 8.....days.... in a row! that freak snow/ thunderstorm that came thru Baldwin the first week of March this year shut the fish down and the melt off blew the river out. The pro guides were hardly getting bit so it wasnt just me....... usually is though, tight lines:lol:


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I can remember a 1 for 18 day in early June with some hot fish in a small space. I don't know exactly which number fish was landed, but there was alot of O'fer's before and after that one.

One thing I find more frustrating is losing fish after a couple of seconds of having them on. An O'fer streak may not sting as bad if you've had them on for a while and they get off at the end of the fight, but that a couple of headshakes, a jump and a quick, distant adios can get under your skin.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It took me three years of trying to catch my first Steelhead. I had a LOT of Ofer days in that time. When I figured it out, I caught 3 in a day. I have had plenty of Ofer days since, but I manage to get the skunk off more often than not. Funny, but I think I might be maturing. I am starting to think that fishing is its own reward, and catching might not be the biggest part of the experience. Did I actually type that, or just think it? :lol:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It just makes me fish that much harder but you get them no matter how good you think that you are. I have been out on the great lakes with the best guys and the best equipment and cannot buy a strike. You give it an extra hour at night in the dark and rods start popping on lures that don't glow in the dark to boot.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, ended the o'fer streak with a 5 for 7 day.... Huge weight off my back!!! Went 0/9 before that... wow!


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats, did ya sweat that first one all the way to the net?:lol:


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha, I actually lost the first fish of the day... said a bunch of swears!!! But yah, I was real careful with the first fish..


Here are a couple pics! I look about as happy as a blankety in blank.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice pics, I wish I knew you were talkin bout steelies, I thought we were talkin bout bar flies, that changes everything! :lol: Way to break out of a funk, man that first one looks like a nice, fresh fish. Congrats.


----------



## ontheflly (Mar 9, 2010)

Everyone who fishes the rivers hard has those days where it just don't matter what ya do, it all goes bad. Thats when ya just sit down with your favorite barley pop and look around and reflect on the amount of adrenalin you get when you feel that tap,tap,tap on the rod and as it causes that reaction to set the hook, all senses are on full alert, heart rate spikes, if its 30 degrees out you don't feel it, the kind of thing that even if the outcome is not the disired one, ya still have that memory of the one that got away. Ya just cannot land them all, no matter what.
Nice fish and photos. Good job ending the streak!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sheesh, got one going on now. The last 3 trips out have been short ones but I've hooked 5 fish and couldn't bring one to the net...:rant:

Sometimes you're the dog, sometimes you're the tree!


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

This reminds me of two springs ago...... Started with my brother and I going 1-21 in a day, with him being 1-11, and me 0-10. I proceeded to have the worst luck imagineable, with broken swivels, bad leaders, brother running the line through the Y of a guide and breaking my main line, and I think 4 or 5 broken hooks!. you name it, stupid crap happened. ended at 41 over 6 or 7 trips... it was aweful, the only thing i landed was a 28" walleye and a bunch of browns.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

How about 0 for the year 2011 on steel.....I would settle for a good head shaker even. I have fished hard this fall and have a 12" rainbow for my efforts (that was today)....Roget That has kept me going with his pics..


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm approaching the dozen mark myself.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

abbatoys said:


> How about 0 for the year 2011 on steel.....I would settle for a good head shaker even. I have fished hard this fall and have a 12" rainbow for my efforts (that was today)....Roget That has kept me going with his pics..


Jesus.. I'll let you come fishing with me as long as you bring a full pack of cigarettes and a case of beer.. lol. Seriously though.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The longer you fight a fish, the better the fish's chances of getting off. Steelhead have fairly soft mouths, and it is pretty easy to pull hooks out of them. They also fight hard, which can often wear a large hole where they are hooked, which lends to the hook falling out. I fight fish hard, and land them as soon as possible. I believe this helps me land a larger percentage of the fish I hook than a lot of people do. I rarely break a fish off, but I pull hooks out of them more often. Beef up your tackle, and go toe-to-toe with them for a short intense fight. You might be surprised at the results. If you don't believe me, ask Hutch, or someone who fishes a LOT.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> The longer you fight a fish, the better the fish's chances of getting off.


Its always the beginning and the end is the most critical of the fight.

Either I lose them in the first 30 seconds or the last 30 seconds.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> I rarely break a fish off, but I pull hooks out of them more often. Beef up your tackle, and go toe-to-toe with them for a short intense fight. You might be surprised at the results


This. I've seen Breck in action, he doesn't play games. On the Au Sable a few years ago, he had that rod curled at a crazy angle under the boat, with a nice male on a short leash. That buck ended up in the boat:coolgleam. I'm a light line guy, but still fight my fish aggressive enough.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

When I first started fly fishing for kings I had an 0 fer 164 steak that lasted almost two hours. I began to notice the fish seemed to grabing the fly with various fins and taking off downstream in these amazing wiggiling jumps.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

bahaha


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Some days it just the fish. Monday I fished plugs with another member. The first part of the day we had solid hookup that required pliers and some effort to dehook. The last 4 fish threw the plug as soon as they hit the net.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I love the case of beer idea and I am about ready to start smoking...lol


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well today was an o fer for sure. Got there and thought this is gonna be great a little rain fish should be willing. Well the fish were willing but as my boss was fighting a fish on his third cast i was downstream getting washed into a big hole by some crazy wicked current. I swam for my life got outta it and was so exhausted from the swim and the wader full of cold water. He ended up losing the fish i dumped my waders and we fished our way back to the car only landing a 14 in brown. So when my waders dry im goin back for revenge since i ruined the day.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn man, thats some serious stuff.. that water is getting cold.. glad You're okay
.... abbatoys- fishing has been tough for me too lately.. popped off 2 all day today..


----------



## centerpin (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree with the heavier gear and shorter fights, been running 14lb tippets most of the season. My only problem is that the fish have almost too much energy when in the net and really thrash around, this can cause problems.

Started out this season 0 for 5, started skunking a few trips later and then came back swinging with a vengeance, best season ever! Looking back at my records however I was sure due for a good one.....:SHOCKED:

Still has been plenty of butt kicking though. Snapped off with 10lb on a nice hen just before the net job...Had a awesome 12lb plus male *in the net* and it somehow jumped straight up out of the net lure and all, no tangles and then went on a line peeling run, jumped way the f downstream and threw the hook....that was a heart breaker!

Had another nice fat 12 flop out of the net before the picture. More than a few hooks spits as well. I am happy to be above 50% with the energy and size the fish have shown this year.

crazy year for sure!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Funny, everyone commenting on using salmon tackle for steelhead. I've used 6/5 all fall and haven't fought a steelhead for more than a few minutes. Granted, I'm fishing small water, but that doesn't mean I can't lose fish. I like to sit back and do battle. If I want to bass-flip a fish in, than I'll do just that, bass fish.


----------



## centerpin (Jun 13, 2009)

Well Ausable, on some of the smaller waters I fish I have been landing fish in some of the snaggiest areas that before were certain break-offs before. Logs 4 feet from your rod tip.

There are plenty of roomy, clean areas on most rivers, even on the smaller tribs. Everywhere else though is another matter.....

Everywhere else in the world "salmon tackle" is the standard where decent fish are found and landed. It saved my butt many times from rocks and logs galore.

You cant bass flip any steelhead worth remembering anyways.


----------

